# Computer startet nicht mehr, CPU is not installed correctly



## Alex Duschek (4. September 2010)

8 Jahre altes System, AMD Athlon XP 3200+, Barton-Kern, Abit NF7-S Rev 2.0 Motherboard, 1 GB Twinmos RAM, Zalman CNPS CPU Lüfter, Samsung und WD Festplatte, Geforce 6600GT AGP Grafikkarte.

Wenn ich den Rechner einschalte, kommt der Piepton vom BIOS Check und das wars dann. Der Bildschirm ist weiterhin im Standby, der Rechner scheint nichts zu machen. Nach mehreren Neustarts oder nach der kurzen Wegnahme der kompletten Stromversorgung startet er dann evtl doch, bis die BIOS Meldung "CPU not installed correctly" erscheint. Der Prozessor wird dort mit 1100 MHz angeben. Wenn man hier nun F1 drückt, fährt er hoch. Im BIOS ist die CPU Einstellung korrekt, der Rechner wurde nicht übertaktet und das Problem trat urplötzlich auf. Hat jemand eine Idee, an was das liegen könnte und wie man das Problem behebt?


----------



## DJTrancelight (4. September 2010)

Hi,

kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Mein Rechner ist beim Booten hängen geblieben, weil die Festplatte "am Sterben" war. Einmal war es der RAM. Da hilft dir nur immer ein Teil auszubauen und testen was passiert. Dann findest du den Übeltäter. Für RAM gibt es genügend Tools zum Testen.
Aber auch das Netzteil kann es nach 8 Jahren sein. Alles ist möglich. Viel Glück beim hoffentlich schnellen Fehlerfund

LG


----------



## PC Heini (4. September 2010)

Ich würde mal die Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Prozessor und Kühlblock auswechseln.
Ansonsten wie mein Vorschreiber schon genannt hat.


----------



## Alex Duschek (4. September 2010)

Also Memtest zeigt nach 1h Arbeit keine Fehler, RAM sollte korrekt funktionieren.

Netzteil vermute ich auch nicht, weil wenn der Rechner hängt und ich resette, gehts im Normalfall immer noch nicht. Momentan hilft eigentlich nur noch ein Hart Aus, wenn der Rechner hängt. Anders kommt er nicht hoch.

Die CPU Meldung erscheint jedes Mal, WLP hab ich keine zur Hand, aber ich werd nachher mal reinschauen, wie es dort aussieht.

SMART Tools können keine Daten der Platten auslesen und Checkdisk hat fehlerhafte Sektoren nachgewiesen. Eventuell liegts hier auch an der Systemplatte, aber das würde eigentlich nicht die CPU Fehlermeldung erklären.

Ich werde jetzt mal die Platten abhängen und schauen, ob die Meldung trotzdem kommt. Eventuell liegts wirklich an der (den) Platte. Thx schonmal, ich berichte


----------



## chmee (4. September 2010)

Ich tippe mal wieder auf geplatzte Kondensatoren, entweder die neben dem Prozessor oder im Netzteil. Schau einfach mal rein und achte darauf, ob die Sollbruchstelle (das eingekerbte Kreuz oben drauf) aufgeplatzt ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alex Duschek (4. September 2010)

@ chmee: Ich hab jetzt zwar nicht explizit danach geschaut, aber aufgefallen wäre mir jetzt nichts. Werds aber nochmal checken.

Habe jetzt eben starten ohne Platten versucht, selber Fall. Dann wollte ich im BIOS auf Sicherheitseinstellungen zurücksetzen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er das korrekt gespeichert hat. Ich seh zwar den Saving Screen, aber danach wirds gleich wieder dunkel anstatt dass er neu startet. Ich hab die Batterie auch kurz rausgenommen und dann dasselbe nochmal versucht mit demselben Ergebnis, dass die CPU eben nur mit 1,1 GHz angezeigt wird und er mir den Fehler an den Kopf nagelt. Eventuell liegts auch am BIOS ... kann ich ein BIOS mit derselben Version flashen? Geht das? Bringt das was? Aber warum sollte auf einmal das BIOS kaputt sein? Die CPU sowie Hardware werden dort korrekt erkannt, aber gemachte Änderungen an der CPU Config werden jedenfalls nicht übernommen oder aufgrund eines anderen Fehlers beim nächsten Startvorgang sofort wieder verworfen ...

BTW: WLP sieht eigentlich gut aus, würde da jetzt nix dran drehen und die CPU wird auch nicht heißer als sonst (Barton Kern mit Luftkühlung unter 50 Grad geht ja fast nicht )


----------



## PC Heini (4. September 2010)

Ein Biosflash mit "dem" Mainboard würde ich nicht machen. Wenn schon keine Änderungen mehr übernommen werden, kann auch ein Mainboard Defekt vorliegen. Wenn vorhanden, würde ich jetzt mit ner anderen Festplatte das BS neu aufsetzen probieren.


----------



## chmee (4. September 2010)

Nochmal kurze Infos erbeten:

(1a) Wenn Dein Rechner erstmal "richtig" gestartet ist, läuft er auch?
(1b) Auch unter Lastbedingungen (zB SuperPI 32M oder Orthos Prime)?
(2a) Hast Du die Mainboardbatterie ersetzt?
(2b) oder nur mal rausgenommen und wieder reingepackt?

Tatsache ist, Dein Rechner "sollte" sauber starten, wenn Du alles außer CPU/Kühler/RAM/GRaKa/Tast absteckst. Es könnten auch ganz einfach Staubmäuse in den offenen Slots (PCI/RAM) sein. Wegsaugen kann helfen.. Ansonsten, 7 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit...

mfg chmee


----------



## Alex Duschek (5. September 2010)

1a) Wenn er läuft, läuft er problemlos bis auf die Taktzahl von 1,1 GHz statt der üblichen 2,2 GHz des Bartons
1b) Nicht getestet bisher, wird sofort nachgeholt
2a) Nein
2b) Dies

Sauber starten tut er nie, man muss immer mit dem Netzschalter spielen. Entstaub wurde er bereits ohne Veränderungen beobachten zu können.

@PC Heini:
Naja, das BS funktioniert einwandfrei. Der Rechner startet eben nur nicht zuverlässig und wenn er startet, kommt die Meldung, dass die CPU nicht korrekt installiert sei. Daran wird eine Neuinstallation des BS nichts ändern.


----------



## chmee (5. September 2010)

Kurz mal nachgeschaut und nachgedacht - Der Barton läuft eigentlich mit FSB200 und Multiplikator 11, die halbe Taktfrequenz deutet auf halbe FSB (100MHz) hin. Ist dies per BIOS oder per Hardware einzustellen? Die Startprobleme könnten eine falsche (zu niedrig?) Spannung sein. Es könnte also sein, dass Deine CPU falsch erkannt wird (warum dies auf einmal passiert, keine Ahnung). Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, einen Auto-CPU-Erkenner auszuschalten und die Werte manuell einzustellen, könnte es das sein.

Ach ja, die Batterie sollte durch eine frische ersetzt werden, 7 Jahre mit einer Batterie ist ne lange Zeit..

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (5. September 2010)

Nochmal ich, ich wollte nur nochmal dick unterstreichen : *Kauf die Batterie* und vielleicht springt Dein Mainboard nicht mehr zu den Default-Einstellungen (welche automatisch geladen werden, wenn die Bios-Einstellungen wegen leerer Batterie nicht mehr gehalten werden können) uU ist das Lösung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alex Duschek (5. September 2010)

Multiplikator und FSB können im BIOS eingestellt werden, aber wie gesagt übernimmt er die Änderungen entweder nicht oder verwirft sie beim nächsten Start sofort wieder. Er läuft mit FSB 100 und Multiplikator 11 = 1,1 GHz. Zu niedrige Spannung kann eigentlich (fast) nicht sein, da RAM und CPU mit minimal erhöhter Spannung betrieben wurden. Habe leider erst wieder am Freitag Zugriff auf das Gerät und werde den Tipp mit der Batterie umsetzen. Immerhin billiger als ein neuer Prozessor


----------



## Alex Duschek (14. September 2010)

Der Einbau einer neuen BIOS Batterie brachte leider keinen Erfolg, die Situation ist immer noch wie beschrieben.
Falls nicht zufällig noch jemand eine Idee hat, wird der Rechner wohl in nächster Zeit durch ein zeitgemäßes Officemodell ersetzt


----------



## ronaldh (21. September 2010)

Alex Duschek hat gesagt.:


> Falls nicht zufällig noch jemand eine Idee hat, wird der Rechner wohl in nächster Zeit durch ein zeitgemäßes Officemodell ersetzt


 
Das ist sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Idee. Aber falls Du ein anderes Netzteil zur Hand hast, solltest Du das nochmal probieren. Das wird beim Hochfahren am Stärksten belastet.


----------

